

A window to another world - dood
http://adammalinowski.co.uk/a_window_to_another_world.html

======
noonespecial
I've thought about this as well, but bandwidth still seems too expensive to be
viable.

I pay $10usd/TB. Assume (worst case) 1GB/hour because its a beach scene with
waves or something and you've already got about 3/4 TB/month/user. You'd have
to charge more than $7usd/user/month just to break even. That feels a little
steep.

Even low speeds add up to big transfer if they're "always on".

I always thought cable TV providers ought to do this with their gazzllion
extra channels that they never seem to be able to find enough programming for
but the most impressive use along these lines I've seen them do yet is "24
hours of yule" at Christmas time where they broadcast a loop of a burning log
for a day straight.

~~~
dood
I'm reminded of the origin of Youtube - loads of video startups tried a
similar thing, until the underlying tech became sufficient, and Youtube found
the sweet spot of product-market fit (with enough capital to run at a loss for
long enough).

These kind of video portals may not be quite viable yet, but it seems like
they are right around the corner. I entirely share your sentiments about cable
TV.

Something like this (like Youtube in it's time) seems inevitable - it's
exciting to imagine the effect this sort of thing will have on the world.

~~~
noonespecial
By the time we talked it through and put it to rest, we had called it
"placecasting" and envisioned ourselves as a connector that let people set up
their own hd cams and make a few bucks providing views for basement-dwellers
everywhere.

55" tvs that cost $1000 make it even more compelling now than then. I share
your enthusiasm, just waiting for everyone to have "South Korea" bandwidth.

